# GSP vs. Shields?



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Dear Jake Shields*

Good luck with that


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

ha ha it was obvious once GSP went to Roach, he was tuning up for Shields. 

This is going to be an absolute beat-down. Shields is one of the best welters, but he is TAYLOR made for GSP. GSP, KO in the 3rd.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Shields doesn't stand a chance against GSP. Shields won't be able to get GSP to the ground because his wrestling is worse than Kos and he will be dominated standing up. This will be absolutely embarrassing if it goes down.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

all of the above


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

lol shields has literally zero chance, im gonna enjoy watching that


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Shields doesn't stand a chance against GSP. Shields won't be able to get GSP to the ground because his wrestling is worse than Kos and he will be dominated standing up. This will be absolutely embarrassing if it goes down.


I dont agree that wrestling is the only option Jake has and I think he'll lose but I guarantee he puts up a better fight then kos did. GSP better stay off the mat with Shilds because he could get wrapped up and tapped out even from top position.

I think Shields will be willing to take more chances then kos did at least.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Shields has great wrestling and submissions but GSP just seems to be awesome *EVERYWHERE*. Shields won't hang with GSP.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP could beat him with one arm. If this fight happens I seriously question the intelligence of Dana White. I'd rather watch GSP fight Anthony Johnson than Jake Shields. Shields does not put up a better fight than Kos. Shields will be lucky to make it out of round two. He's slow, horrible standup, nowhere near the wrestling to get GSP down.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

I wonder if people are judging Jake Shields on his many fights in his great career or his last subpar performance in his UFC debut...

I seriously question the judgement of many of you posters.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

If Shields can take huge KO shots from Hendo and survive, I can't see GSP finishing him.

That being said, it's gonna be GSP vs Kos/Fitch x3.

We may not be able to recognize Jake's face afterwards.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL...:thumb02: Yes Jake should be very worried. His face is likely to double as a speed bag.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

JustLo said:


> I wonder if people are judging Jake Shields on his many fights in his great career or his last subpar performance in his UFC debut...
> 
> I seriously question the judgement of many of you posters.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> If Shields can take huge KO shots from Hendo and survive, I can't see GSP finishing him.
> 
> That being said, it's gonna be GSP vs Kos/Fitch x3.
> 
> We may not be able to recognize Jake's face afterwards.


lol i kinda hate his face anyways tbh...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Shields can get past Fitch then i'd like to see this fight. 

I believe Shields is a top p4p fighter at 185, but not quite at WW currently.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i would have much rather seen jake at middle weight i think the weight cut is too much for him. GSP will finish him because jake will run out of gass. Normally I think this would have been a good fight though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> i would have much rather seen jake at middle weight i think the weight cut is too much for him. GSP will finish him because jake will run out of gass. Normally I think this would have been a good fight though.


If Alves can cut weight and perform like he did today then Jake Shields can do the same.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

GSP isnt a great finisher (he is a great fighter, but I wouldnt put money on him to put most people away). Shields is damn near impossible to finish. Shields has a better bjj game (on paper anyway). I am 100 percent sure that GSP will win this fight. I am also 100 percent sure that he wont finish this fight. Shields has been hit by people that hit much harder and he has a much better bjj game then anyone other then bj penn that GSP has fought. GSP will win a five round decision.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GSP would not finish him in any way shape or form. Shield's BJJ is too good to get subbed, his wrestling is too good to get taken apart on the ground for a TKO, and his chin/toughness is far better than Josh's.

With that said, GSP would decision him, much like he did Kos/Fitch.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

After tonight, I don't even want to watch GSP fight at 170 anynore...I'm bored of it..Go to 185 already...I want him to fight Chael Sonnen..


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

U guys are underesitmating sheilds, yes i have gsp winning this but i would not be shock if sheilds beats him. Sheild is deccent enough to surrive Gsp standing. I don't see GSP taking the risk of knocking him out. Its the unknows where i see sheilds winnig. Is sheilds a good enough wrestler? Is sheilds stronger? Is sheilds a better submission artist?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Is sheilds a good enough wrestler? Is sheilds stronger? Is sheilds a better submission artist?


No. No. Yes.

Shields would get picked apart standing with GSP, his only way of winning is by submission, but that would require taking GSP to the ground.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> No. No. Yes.
> 
> Shields would get picked apart standing with GSP, his only way of winning is by submission, but that would require taking GSP to the ground.


Sheild has fought 185 most of his career, also i don't count wrestling in this either sheilds take him down or gsp takes him down both ways sheilds gets the fight to the ground. I think sheilds is good enough to submit him but i don;t know if he could.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Sheild has fought 185 most of his career, also i don't count wrestling in this either sheilds take him down or gsp takes him down both ways sheilds gets the fight to the ground. I think sheilds is good enough to submit him but i don;t know if he could.


People are begging for GSP to fight Anderson Silva, but if you said Shields vs Silva you would get laughed at. This doesn't have to do with where he fought in his career. Shield's wrestling is top notch, but so is Koschecks... Yeah that went far didn't it?

This always happens when a fight is coming up, people find ways to hype fighters beyond the truth.

TRUTH is I really like Jake Shields, and if I could ask anyone to beat GSP it would be him, he is full of class and a great fighter. I just don't think he has what it takes to beat GSP YET. Yes I said yet, if he keep visiting Thailand we will see where that gets him but say they do fight at UFC 131, its all GSP IMO.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> People are begging for GSP to fight Anderson Silva, but if you said Shields vs Silva you would get laughed at. This doesn't have to do with where he fought in his career. Shield's wrestling is top notch, but so is Koschecks... Yeah that went far didn't it?
> 
> This always happens when a fight is coming up, people find ways to hype fighters beyond the truth.
> 
> TRUTH is I really like Jake Shields, and if I could ask anyone to beat GSP it would be him, he is full of class and a great fighter. I just don't think he has what it takes to beat GSP YET. Yes I said yet, if he keep visiting Thailand we will see where that gets him but say they do fight at UFC 131, its all GSP IMO.


difference is Anderson siva striknig is on another level, silva would kill jake standing up, GSp would dominate but will not do what silva can do to sheilds standing. Silva will not take the fight to the ground. If he does his Bjj should be good enough to save him and get him back to standing where he will kill sheilds. GSP on the other hand if not anderson he likes the ground. He will likely wrestle sheilds and try to keep him there. Where shields could possibly win. Its just the style of the fighters, silva will keep the fight standing at all cost, gsp will take it down to the ground at some point.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> difference is Anderson siva striknig is on another level, silva would kill jake standing up, GSp would dominate but will not do what silva can do to sheilds standing. Silva will not take the fight to the ground. If he does his Bjj should be good enough to save him and get him back to standing where he will kill sheilds. GSP on the other hand if not anderson he likes the ground. He will likely wrestle sheilds and try to keep him there. Where shields could possibly win. Its just the style of the fighters, silva will keep the fight standing at all cost, gsp will take it down to the ground at some point.


Silva will keep it standing at all costs? I am not quite sure about that. He is a very confident fighter on the ground.

EDIT: Check your rep.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Silva will keep it standing at all costs? I am not quite sure about that. He is a very confident fighter on the ground.
> 
> EDIT: Check your rep.


He is but did he go to the ground with maia,Leithes, Silva is good enough to dance around and escapse sheilds from grabbing him. I just feel gsp will take him down and play into sheilds strength.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> He is but did he go to the ground with maia,Leithes, Silva is good enough to dance around and escapse sheilds from grabbing him. I just feel gsp will take him down and play into sheilds strength.


Maia and Leites are LEGIT BJJ practitioners, they are EXTREMELY dangerous on the ground, they had the advantage over Silva on the ground. GSP on the other hand wouldn't have that advantage.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I just feel gsp will take him down and play into sheilds strength.


I really dont think so, GSP has a much larger advantage striking and Shields is a better grappler with a deadly submission game. 

Give GSP some credit he fights with a gameplan and I think he and his camp are much too intelligent to come in with a G&P strat, the most counter productive thing he could do is take shields down and Im sure he knows that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Maia and Leites are LEGIT BJJ practitioners, they are EXTREMELY dangerous on the ground, they had the advantage over Silva on the ground. GSP on the other hand wouldn't have that advantage.


That said it was sonnen who came the closest to finishing silva and GSP has ten times the sub defense Sonnen has.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Maia and Leites are LEGIT BJJ practitioners, they are EXTREMELY dangerous on the ground, they had the advantage over Silva on the ground. GSP on the other hand wouldn't have that advantage.


i don't know, gsp is a black belt, yes sheilds does have a belt that is consider higher. But i don't know is sheilds is better as ju jitsu is jujitsu. I'm also pretty sure gsp works with the best at it and trains hard for it. On paper sheilds should be better but i don't know. GSp is the best wrestler at ww, does that mean canadian wrestling is better than ncaa division one. Yes division one is more popular and consider the best but gsp has out wrestle a lot of great wrestlers from division one.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> That said it was sonnen who came the closest to finishing silva and GSP has ten times the sub defense Sonnen has.


Yes silva had a rib injury, but matt serra defeated GSp and Anderson is 15 times the striker Serra is. Plus is also bigger and stronger than bj, faster than about gsp has faced. Plus his BJJ is probably the best or second best gsp will be facing.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> i don't know, gsp is a black belt, yes sheilds does have a belt that is consider higher. But i don't know is sheilds is better as ju jitsu is jujitsu. I'm also pretty sure gsp works with the best at it and trains hard for it. On paper sheilds should be better but i don't know. GSp is the best wrestler at ww, does that mean canadian wrestling is better than ncaa division one. Yes division one is more popular and consider the best but gsp has out wrestle a lot of great wrestlers from division one.


Well no a black belt isn't a black belt, there are many forms of BJJ. Gi, no Gi, and MMA. Many people can adapt well and others not so much.

Maia - Incredible BJJ and incorperates it extremely well in his MMA career.

Gabriel Gonzaga - Incredible BJJ black belt and does NOT incorperate it well in his MMA career.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well no a black belt isn't a black belt, there are many forms of BJJ. Gi, no Gi, and MMA. Many people can adapt well and others not so much.
> 
> Maia - Incredible BJJ and incorperates it extremely well in his MMA career.
> 
> Gabriel Gonzaga - Incredible BJJ black belt and does NOT incorperate it well in his MMA career.


I know there is a difference what i mean is gsp black belt should be as good as jake. The only difference is jake has a name associated with his.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I know there is a difference what i mean is gsp black belt should be as good as jake. The only difference is jake has a name associated with his.


It should be but its not. Jake has better MMA BJJ.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Who has better Bjj sheilds or GSP*

Sheilds a cesar Gracie black belt

GSP: a Bruno Fernandes black belt( Bruno Fernandes is a carlos gracie student) also got his brown belt from Renzo gracie.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Yes silva had a rib injury, but matt serra defeated GSp and Anderson is 15 times the striker Serra is. Plus is also bigger and stronger than bj, faster than about gsp has faced. Plus his BJJ is probably the best or second best gsp will be facing.


Yes yes anyone can be caught. GSP can take Silva down and then his striking is a non factor. Im not saying Silva cant KO GSP I know he can but the most likly outcome is GSP taking him down. 

As far as the BJJ Silva's BJJ is good but its not good enough to count on in a fight with GSP. I dont think his BJJ is as impressive as you do, fitch, BJ, and Miller all have very tight BJJ and even though ill get flack for saying it matt hughes has tight subs, they all activly use sub's to end fights, I just dont see GSP being sub'd from bottom.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Yes yes anyone can be caught. GSP can take Silva down and then his striking is a non factor. Im not saying Silva cant KO GSP I know he can but the most likly outcome is GSP taking him down.
> 
> As far as the BJJ Silva's BJJ is good but its not good enough to count on in a fight with GSP. I dont think his BJJ is as impressive as you do, fitch, BJ, and Miller all have very tight BJJ and even though ill get flack for saying it matt hughes has tight subs, they all activly use sub's to end fights, I just dont see GSP being sub'd from bottom.


Yes though but unlike those guys Silva is a freak of nature, u know how penn can bring his legs up and choke a dude out. Pretty sure silva can do some jedi shit. The real i pick silva 9/10 is although gsp can take him down, people underestimate along with that skills silva is a greak of nature with that length and body type. He is the spider for a reason. People think i nuthug silva i just see something in him that the average fighter don't have in terms of genetic make up. Jones jones has something like that to, i don't know what it is but something like that puts these guys above others.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Yes though but unlike those guys Silva is a freak of nature, u know how penn can bring his legs up and choke a dude out. Pretty sure silva can do some jedi shit. The real i pick silva 9/10 is although gsp can take him down, people underestimate along with that skills silva is a greak of nature with that length and body type. He is the spider for a reason. People think i nuthug silva i just see something in him that the average fighter don't have in terms of genetic make up. Jones jones has something like that to, i don't know what it is but something like that puts these guys above others.


:thumb02:

----------------------------------

Okami and Shields are virtually equal, I suggest you watch them fight each other on youtube, they basically fought to a tie. You might want to add Silva V Okami to the playlist, to give you an idea of the difference in relative strength and skills - it gives you a pretty clear indication of how Shields would match up against Silva.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shields, just watch his fights.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Shields, just watch his fights.


I have he don't impress me much. It's all speculation he looked soft against kampman. Plus I know Royce has better submission than him and he could not make Hughes tap. Gsp did.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

GSP aint KOing anyone.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Shields is (was?) a pure BJJ guy almost, everything he does is like a methodical attempt to get the perfect angle, flipping around and flopping around all kinds of angles to get the submission setup and he's pulled off some crazy subs against high level guys.

But GSP just multiple times stronger AND faster. In BJJ competition GSP would get beat, but after beating Shields down, or even the big step down as a fighter he's displayed when he fought Kampmann, I think GSP could submit him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Okami and Shields are virtually equal, I suggest you watch them fight each other on youtube, they basically fought to a tie. You might want to add Silva V Okami to the playlist, to give you an idea of the difference in relative strength and skills - it gives you a pretty clear indication of how Shields would match up against Silva.


To add my point of that special thing silva has. Did anit silva knockout Okami on his back with a kick while okami was in half guard. Now tell me which fighters can do shit like that.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know - San Francisco has already won one world championship recently, with the Giants winning the World Series. So why not another?

Of course we've also got the 49ers, but let's not dwell on the ridiculous.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is going to be an interesting fight, really hoping Shields gets this to the ground so we can see how GSP performs when the heat is on him.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I have he don't impress me much. It's all speculation he looked soft against kampman. Plus I know Royce has better submission than him and he could not make Hughes tap. Gsp did.


Shields - 10 wins by submission
GSP - 5 wins by submission

Lets do a little BJJ math. Jake Shields defeated Leo Santos (a multiple time Mundials world champ) at the 2005 ADCC's by RNC. Now, Leo Santos subbed GSP (quite easily might I add) via armbar in that same tournament.

Shields > Santos > GSP.

But c'mon, GSP couldn't sub Hardy - 2 opportunities, and he couldn't finish it. C'mon a BJJ blackbelt has an arm hyperextended and can't finish the armbar? A BJJ blackbelt has an arm ripped back behind his body and can't finish the kimura? All I'll say is Shields would've subbed Hardy EASILY in the 1st round.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

This stuck out to me, usually the UFC will bring a fighter into the cage to square off with the Champion in order to build hype for the fight, Rampage/Rashad, Brock/Carwin, and so on. Not to mention, Rogan and Goldberg kept constantly going "what's next for GSP? who stands out?" Is Shields gonna get the next shot?

I just find it odd they didn't bring him into the cage and have him and GSP square off to build up the fight a little bit. It'd have been a nice way to get the hype ready and possibly get people talking about Shields.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> To add my point of that special thing silva has. Did anit silva knockout Okami on his back with a kick while okami was in half guard. Now tell me which fighters can do shit like that.


They don't do it because it's illegal so who knows?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHA GSP by anything, Shields got absolutely no chance.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

agree with most of the posts on this thread

GSP will defend any takedown n box shields face off. im pretty disappointed about this fight. of course like most living breathing mma fans i want to see him fight silva. i guess the timing isnt right, hopefully next time


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Ofc Shields Bjj is better, but yeah GSP is scary, i wouldn´t even be shocked if he would submitt Shields xD


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

While this fight seems trivial, it also makes perfect sense and Dana has nothing to lose. Sheilds is basically a lamb to the slaughter here. He will be billed as the man who never lost the SF title, so while they might not directly say it... this will unofficially be UFC Vs. SF... and the UFC is going to look like a beast. 

Win/Win for Dana, a new fight for GSP, and poor... poor Jake Sheilds.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> lol shields has literally zero chance, im gonna enjoy watching that


Every fighter has a chance.. Anything can happen. DO i believe shields will win not at all but he does have a chance..


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Shields grappling is overrated and was proven right by the Kampmann fight but to compare GSP's bjj to his is absurd. Kampmann also has better BJJ than GSP by the way. 

It doesn't even really matter that much outside of submission skills anyways MMA is about the combination of techniques from various disciplines and how you put them together which GSP does better than everyone. GSP is good to really good at everything and the best at executing all of those together. Anderson is still P4P the best though his skills are better which is why he can finish high level fighters more often.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jake Shields has spectacular BJJ. GSP might be good, but nowhere in the same league as Shields.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow...UFC bias is pretty incredible in this thread...i guess logic is taking a vacation...ill just follow it:thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Shields has by far the best JJ in the WW division. However, the difference maker's with GSP are wrestling and stand up. Their wrestling in about equal, perhaps a slight advantage to Shields from the combination of his JJ and Wrestling. However the biggest deal break is the stand up. 

GSP just proved he's got tremendous stand up. For Shields to win, he has no choice but a sub. He can't keep GSP down for 25 minutes, and damn sure can't stand with him. The biggest question is can Shields get GSP down and get a dominant enough position to get the sub. I think its possible, but unlikely.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This fight comes down to whether GSP can stuff Shield's TDs. If he can GSP will just do what he did to Kos and jab Shield's face till it looks like a bit of raw meat. If Shields gets it to the floor then it is very interesting as IMO Shields' BJJ >>>>>> GSP's BJJ. I just don't know if Shields' keeps GSP down long enough to do anything with it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Shields. 

GSP got Hardy in not one but TWO submissions and couldn't get the job done. Shields wouldn't make that mistake.

(This was in response to who had better bjj, not who would win. GSP is going to maul him.)


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Shields will come in with a MUCH better gameplan than Koscheck did against GSP. I really don't think he will stand in front of GSP for 5 rounds and be a punching bag...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sheilds but that doesn't mean he has a chance vs GSP in any situation. Even on the ground, I would give the advantage to GSP, he wouldnt get caught in a submission vs Shields. 

Although I expect to see another fight like the one last night, Shields getting absolutely picked apart on the feet. Kos has better striking than Shields so put that into perspective.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I know there is a difference what i mean is gsp black belt should be as good as jake. The only difference is jake has a name associated with his.


This is a very uninformed comment. 

The level of competition Jake has defeated in pure grappling and BJJ tournaments is ridiculous..GSP is a good BJJ guy. But he can't hold a candle to Jakes BJJ pedigree.

GSP has superior striking.
Jake has superior BJJ.

The winner will be whoever can implement their gameplan successfully.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> If Shields can take huge KO shots from Hendo and survive, I can't see GSP finishing him.


If the ref had a better line of sight the fight would have been ended, because Hendo flash KO'D Jake twice, so while GSP might not knock him out, it ain't like he's old iron head either. 

I give it to GSP fairly easily.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ArcherCC said:


> If the ref had a better line of sight the fight would have been ended, because Hendo flash KO'D Jake twice



I've watched that fight dozens of times and Hendo did not flash KO Jake.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> If the ref had a better line of sight the fight would have been ended, because Hendo flash KO'D Jake twice, so while GSP might not knock him out, it ain't like he's old iron head either.
> 
> I give it to GSP fairly easily.


Uh no. Shields was near out when he fell facefirst to the mat. But rolled over onto his back and went to pull Henderson into his guard, but Henderson had moved around it and was laying on some hammerfists. Shields took it and slid him into a leg lock. The concludes the Henderson offense in their fight. 

When was the second flash KO?


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Uh no. Shields was near out when he fell facefirst to the mat. But rolled over onto his back and went to pull Henderson into his guard, but Henderson had moved around it and was laying on some hammerfists. Shields took it and slid him into a leg lock. The concludes the Henderson offense in their fight.
> 
> When was the second flash KO?


That first one was clearly a flash KO,granted yes he did recover quickly, but shots like that have ended fights as KO's in the past.

The second one I shall find later after I rewatch the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> I think Shields will come in with a MUCH better gameplan than Koscheck did against GSP. I really don't think he will stand in front of GSP for 5 rounds and be a punching bag...


So what is he going to do? What will be his plan? Go for a take down, get stuffed and then go to work with his pillow hands?

Hmmm. could work.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

20 seconds into the match he goes out for the first time. Goes down face first. He was out for a second. Then curls up into fetal position and eats a few shots before grabbing on to Hendo for dear life. The leg lock was never close to ending the fight it was just to give Hendo something to defend while Jake recovered.

Hendo drops him twice more in rapid succession between 1:50 and 2:20. 

Meanwhile Jake does nothing for the first round. He lands no significant strikes, completes no takedowns, or seriously threatens with any submissions. SO maybe it was only one flash ko but he was flash koed at least once and dropped two more times.

Easy 10-8 round for Hendo.

Against GSP... Shields has his work cut out for him. Does he want to be out struck - not that he has a choice - or does he want to be out grappled - not that he has a choice-? He won't be able to set up his takedowns to get gsp off of his feet and he doesn't have the power to explode through him the way Kos did. And after his showing against Kampmann I just think SHields is highly overrated. Shields won that fight because of two reasons.

One, being that he has great submission defense and the other being Kampmann's utter stupidity. Following the utterly gassed and somewhat punch drunk but better grappler to the ground to prove you're better is stupid. Shields will get dominated just like everyone else.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> That first one was clearly a flash KO,granted yes he did recover quickly, but shots like that have ended fights as KO's in the past.
> 
> The second one I shall find later after I rewatch the fight.


I don't call that a flash KO, because Shields wasn't knocked out. I call it a damn brutal knockdown. Since Shields immediately rolled onto his back when he hit the mat, as well as the fact that within 30 seconds he went for a sub, I can't agree that it was a flash KO.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> To add my point of that special thing silva has. Did anit silva knockout Okami on his back with a kick while okami was in half guard. Now tell me which fighters can do shit like that.


Huh? Anyone can KO someone with an upkick to the chin. It's a very dangerous strike, hence an illegal move and got DQ'd for it.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

thrshr01 said:


> Huh? Anyone can KO someone with an upkick to the chin. It's a very dangerous strike, hence an illegal move and got DQ'd for it.


Ya it's such a simple move, everyone would be doing and has the ability to do it. Upkick right on the chin when you get mounted - it would put an end to guys getting full mount. Ditto, throwing a standing elbows to K.O. opponents. Child's play.

Belfort has the best shot at Silva with 1-2-3-4-5 power punching flurries onslaughts, though he's more likely to get picked apart by Silva.

Okami has virtually no shot IMO.

Silva ragdolled OKami and landed a few strikes that had Okami scared shitless in those few minutes they fought. Okami jumped backwards in to open guard a few times to avoid strikes. He absolutely controlled Okami before the DQ. Okami is an easy win for Silva, it will play out the way the first fight should of ended. With Okami's lights out.

Ditto Shields for GSP - GSP's just too strong and explosive and will have game planned to have Shields dictate position to setup up a freaky outta nowhere sub.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I definitely see GSP winning but Shields can get the upset here. Jake is outstanding out of the clinch and has world class ground skills. His striking is what will fail him. GSP may not KO him but I guarantee that if Shields can't get this fight to the ground, GSP will dominate him.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

GSP hasnt faced any1 with the grappling skills of shields, he needs to face an elite BJJ guy and finally here he is

seems to me most ppl in this thread just watched the kampmann fight and are judging jakes chances by that 1 fight...wich is pretty sad, even more so ppl who say he doesnt even deserve a title shot...what?? what shields has done is much more impressive than fitch in the las 4 years...maybe some ppl need to read up on who jake shields is:thumb02:

the guy has great wrestling and BJJ...a deadly combination in MMA...and also has a great chin, he recovered from hendo and that sick knee in his last fight, GSP has no chance in hell in knocking him out

BUT he will pick him apart on the feet no doubt, though shields really works for his TDs..he doesnt just double leg and hope for the best, he gets that single leg and keeps going until he gets you down...i think he could get GSP down and if he does i think he could sub him no problem

GSP wont even attempt to take him down, hes smart...and the smart fight here for him is on the feet, he will not have the balls to take him to the ground

ppl think that just because GSP has a black belt in BJJ and has good sub defense that he cant be subbed...what? its the same thing with fitch...does any1 here even train JJ? i really doubt it...just becasue some1 has sub defense and is good at bjj doesnt mean they cant get caught even in the most basic submissions...even excellent grapplers can get triangled...it happens DAILY when you train BJJ, if some is sick on the ground doesnt matter HOW good your sub defense is, in a 25 min fight is VERY possible to get caught in some type of sub

shields has a much bigger chance than ppl give him credit for, a much bigger chance than fitch, who cant strike or finish GSP in anyway, his strategy is hold ppl down...that will never work against GSP

shields doesnt have to hold him down for five rounds, he has to get him down and attempt a sub, some wont work and GSP will pop back up and light him up some more...but only ONE needs to work to fnish the fight...


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> GSP hasnt faced any1 with the grappling skills of shields, he needs to face an elite BJJ guy and finally here he is.


Oh? he didn't face BJ Penn AKA the Prodigy as in BJJ Prodigy, Or how bout his utter beat down of Mayhem who wait in their last fight almost tapped out Shields, or his out grappling of Fitch and Kos...wait have you ever watched a GSP fight?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I definitely see GSP winning but Shields can get the upset here. Jake is outstanding out of the clinch and has world class ground skills. His striking is what will fail him. GSP may not KO him but I guarantee that if Shields can't get this fight to the ground, GSP will dominate him.


It really is as simple as this.^^^

If Jake cant get GSP down, its a painful 25 minutes for him. BUT... if Shields can get him down? Now that's a situation I'm very much interested in seeing. Who wouldn't be? It would be an absolute masterclass in ground fighting.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

ArcherCC said:


> Oh? he didn't face BJ Penn AKA the Prodigy as in BJJ Prodigy, Or how bout his utter beat down of Mayhem who wait in their last fight almost tapped out Shields, or his out grappling of Fitch and Kos...wait have you ever watched a GSP fight?


bj penn, you mean that bloated underzied LW couldnt tap GSP while he was greased? i know BJJ isnt about size, but when the other guy actually knows BJJ...size does batter

oh and you also mean the mayhem that wasnt near the level of BJJ that he is today? and the one that really had a hard time making 170 when he a natural 185er?

fact is GSP has never faced a top bjj guy that was his size, at that point in his career miller wasnt nearly as good as he is today, hell he just recived a black belt

shields will be the first true elite mma bjj WW GSP is going to face and he knows how to take ppl down...how no1 can see this as a threat is beyond me...lets see if GSP takes shields down then...since he survived BJ and miller...he wont be scard of shields ground game right?

but i have a feeling he will want to fight kos/fitch style...


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> bj penn, you mean that bloated underzied LW couldnt tap GSP while he was greased?
> 
> Shields will be the first true elite mma bjj WW GSP is going to face and he knows how to take ppl down...how no1 can see this as a threat is beyond me...lets see if GSP takes shields down then...since he survived BJ and miller...he wont be scard of shields ground game right?


1: Come on you haters are still believing that grease BS? Give me a break.

2: I never said Shields wasn't a threat, he is, not as big of one as some people make him out to be, but a threat.

3: So going off your logic Mayhem is the better grappler then Shields, so who cares if Jake even fights GSP, lets bring in Mayhem he'll be the one to dethrone GSP, or wait lets bring in so and so, or so and so, they'll exploit GSP's weakness. Just accept it GSP is one of if not the most well rounded fighters in the game today, and a close second for P4P best.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Shields IS BETTER THAN KOSCHECK 


Shields is not an idiot he will try and Takedown GSP not stand for 5 rounds and lose all 5.

GSP will not engage in a stand up fight imo he will realise that he must initiate the takedown first in order to stop himself being put on his back.

And will win using Wrestling in decision or GnP finish.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

ArcherCC said:


> 1: Come on you haters are still believing that grease BS? Give me a break.
> 
> 2: I never said Shields wasn't a threat, he is, not as big of one as some people make him out to be, but a threat.
> 
> 3: So going off your logic Mayhem is the better grappler then Shields, so who cares if Jake even fights GSP, lets bring in Mayhem he'll be the one to dethrone GSP, or wait lets bring in so and so, or so and so, they'll exploit GSP's weakness. Just accept it GSP is one of if not the most well rounded fighters in the game today, and a close second for P4P best.


1.what are you talking about? i never said mayhem is the better grappler...i dont know how you got that from my post, though mayhems grappling is very underrated..he did almost submit shields but i believe shields is probably the best grappler in WW right now

2. im not a hater...i have GSP as my #2 P4P and i have said how in reality you could make a very strong case for him being #1...im a fan of GSP:thumbsup:

3. the ''grease thing'' like it or not is a fact at this point, it was because of him that the rules on grease changed, dana himself said it, the comissions acknowledged it...denying GSP greased is like trying to deny gravity at this point

im not saying he would have lost had it not been for the grease, no...i think GSP can wreck BJ regardless...but the fact remains that he did grease and he is the reason for the greasing rules to have changed

i dont hate GSP, i just look at things how they actually are, i expect GSP to beat shields, i would bet on him, all im saying is that ppl here are REALLY underestimating shields saying he has no chance...and shields truly will be the first elite mma bjj guy that GSP will face at WW

and i have always thought that IF some1 does beat GSP it has to be some1 with amazing BJJ that has good enough wrestling to take you down....when i say amazing bjj i mean maia/jacare level...GSP is actually the best WW on the stand up...why try and beat him there? he doesnt really have a weak point but i would say his weakest (still being strong) is his bjj game

and i think he wont be able to avoid a sub from a elite bjj guy for 25 mins

though i still bet on GSP since im not sure shields can take him down, but i give shields a much bigger chance than kos or fitch


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I am surprised at how many people think Shields has no chance...

Shields is an amazing wrestler, BJJ and has a great chin.
His stand up sucks but it doesn’t matter.

He will try to take GSP down for five rounds, until he can sub him.

After Saturday’s fight, I lost a little bit of confidence in GSP’s wrestling...sure KOS is a beast when it comes to that, but I still expected GSP to be able to take him down and hold him there more...and I was also expecting him to stuff KOS’s TDs better...

If GSP manages to stuff Shields’ TDs, then Shields will be picked apart on the feet.

However, I really don’t think GSP will be able to stuff Shields for 5 rounds, and there is no way GSP can KO/TKO Shields (IMO)...

So UD for GSP if the TDD Gods are with him that night, otherwise I give it to Shields...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

suniis said:


> I am surprised at how many people think Shields has no chance...
> 
> Shields is an amazing wrestler, BJJ and has a great chin.
> His stand up sucks but it doesn’t matter.
> ...


And I don't understand why people don't give enough credit to Kos's wrestling. He is one of the most decorated wrestlers in the UFC. He has a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place finish in division 1 national championships. He said he abandoned his wrestling for years in hopes to improve his striking. He said he went back to his wrestling roots. In the pure sense Kos is a better wrestler than GSP. Kos is a better wrestler than Shields. So I have no clue why you were disappointed with GSPs wrestling vs. one of the best wrestlers in the UFC and all of MMA. Kos has wrestled perhaps 5 times as long as GSP has trained in wrestling...actually more.

Again I don't get it.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And I don't understand why people don't give enough credit to Kos's wrestling. He is one of the most decorated wrestlers in the UFC. He has a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place finish in division 1 national championships. He said he abandoned his wrestling for years in hopes to improve his striking. He said he went back to his wrestling roots. In the pure sense Kos is a better wrestler than GSP. Kos is a better wrestler than Shields. So I have no clue why you were disappointed with GSPs wrestling vs. one of the best wrestlers in the UFC and all of MMA. Kos has wrestled perhaps 5 times as long as GSP has trained in wrestling...actually more.
> 
> Again I don't get it.


No doubt KOS is the better wrestler...but I think GSP is the better MMA wrestler...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> To add my point of that special thing silva has. Did anit silva knockout Okami on his back with a kick while okami was in half guard. Now tell me which fighters can do shit like that.


Jon Fitch did something similar and Im not sure but I dont think he's considered a KO artist...


edlavis88 said:


> This fight comes down to whether GSP can stuff Shield's TDs. If he can GSP will just do what he did to Kos and jab Shield's face till it looks like a bit of raw meat. If Shields gets it to the floor then it is very interesting as IMO Shields' BJJ >>>>>> GSP's BJJ. I just don't know if Shields' keeps GSP down long enough to do anything with it.


I dont agree with that, Shields has much better grappling so he has options when it comes to the takedown. He might shoot on GSP to keep him guessing but IMO he's a much better fighter in the clinch and thats where I think he MIGHT have some success getting a TD.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I dont agree with that, Shields has much better grappling so he has options when it comes to the takedown. He might shoot on GSP to keep him guessing but IMO he's a much better fighter in the clinch and thats where I think he MIGHT have some success getting a TD.


I think it's all a matter of if Shields can get the TD.
Doesn't matter if it's from shooting or from the clinch...

IMHO of course


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not the real poster, but would be nice if it was:


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

JustLo said:


> I wonder if people are judging Jake Shields on his many fights in his great career or his last subpar performance in his UFC debut...
> 
> I seriously question the judgement of many of you posters.


 We are judging him on the strength of his opponent.
No chance!>>>>>>>>> GSP by stoppage, rd.4 Due to messed up face.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I think this is one of those fights where because of Shields' record and accomplishments it allows for you to convince yourself that he is going to be a threat, but just ends up getting demolished.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

rabakill said:


> GSP could beat him with one arm. If this fight happens I seriously question the intelligence of Dana White. I'd rather watch GSP fight Anthony Johnson than Jake Shields. Shields does not put up a better fight than Kos. Shields will be lucky to make it out of round two. He's slow, horrible standup, nowhere near the wrestling to get GSP down.


 You cant blame Dana White. His hands were tied. Theres no way you dont put the former strikeforce middle weight champion against the current ufc welterweight champion, if they are fieghting in the same weight class.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

GSP says he is going back to his Karate roots. I sure hope he brings out the GSP of old and actually jumps on his opponent aggressively when he sees Shields crumble and tries to finish him off.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> GSP says he is going back to his Karate roots. I sure hope he brings out the GSP of old and actually jumps on his opponent aggressively when he sees Shields crumble and tries to finish him off.


that would be nice to see GSP going "machida" on Shields


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Blah, blah, blah. This is going to happen, that is going to happen. I think you are going to be surprised. In fact I hope you are going to have this shoved down your throat just to shake the scene up. I am no fan of Shields although I love his camp. He is a boring fighter. But for some reason I get this feeling we may see something different than the obvious. Its time for St. Snoozefest to get rattled and it might happen. He definetly isn’t going in there and knocking anyone out you are high.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Putting 5 mil vbookie on Jake Shields


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm probably the only canadian cheering for jake sheilds. This should be an easy fight for gsp as sheilds really is not that special. If GSP really is as good as they say he should murder sheilds. But i want sheild to win as i don't like gsp and i do believing miracles.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm getting rich with GSP. Gotta bounce back from the Mousasi fight, where i thought i'd get rich as well..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GSP all the way.
I just don't see Shields hanginf with GSP on the feet.

Shields needs to take the fight to the ground and everytime he will move close for the clinch or a takedown, GSP's jab will be there, greeting him.

And GSP isn't a static fighter in the first place. In fact he is the exact opposite. 

He probably has the best ring movement in the WW division (can't remember where i read a good article on this subject).

It's gonna be extremely hard for Shields to get close to GSP, without being hurt. 

I see this going down like GSP-Koscheck for the first 2 rds, then it could turn up into GSP-BJ 2, for the remaining rds.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm throwing all logic out of the window for this fight and will just be cheering and chanting for Shields. I'm not even a fan of Jake, I just want to see GSP tap one more time.


----------



## Jolldan (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't wait for GSP to own shields then there's nothing left for him in the welterweight division so it's time for SILVAAAA lol


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's hoping for a surprising Chael vs. Silva kind of fight, except if Chael had gotten the triangle instead. 


Shields could tap GSP and set up the real superfight, Jake "I'm proven at 185lbs" Shields vs. Anderson "My days are numbered" Silva. :thumb02:


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fine Wine said:


> ha ha it was obvious once GSP went to Roach, he was tuning up for Shields.
> 
> This is going to be an absolute beat-down. Shields is one of the best welters, but he is TAYLOR made for GSP. GSP, KO in the 3rd.


Yup, so obvious that he was tuning up for Shields, since he started with Roach well before the Koscheck fight. Good call raise01:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

True, but he hadn't trained with Roach for a while and his hands were very rusty.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

kay_o_ken said:


> lol shields has literally zero chance, im gonna enjoy watching that


No one giving Shields a chance, so I'll be the contrarian and give him one. He hasn't lost since 2004, and has fought bigger guys than GSP, so I don't think GSP will manhandle him. I still think GSP will win, but I'll give Shields a chance on winning a boring ground control decision.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> I think this is one of those fights where because of Shields' record and accomplishments it allows for you to convince yourself that he is going to be a threat, but just ends up getting demolished.


I see no reason both statements cant coincide.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Never ever should you say that a fighter who is undefeated since 2004 and holds wins over Hendo, Okami, Lawler and Kampmann is going to be an easy fight for GSP.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...GSP is certainly not looking past Shields---AT ALL. Reading his comments on MMAweekly, Georges makes a compelling case to why Shields is so very dangerous. GSP stated that he's had his eyes on Jake for a long time. He knew that Shields was gonna beat Lawler as well as Hendo. Shields is a 4 to 1 underdog and St. Pierre is giving huge props to Jake saying he thinks Shields can beat every other opponent that Georges has beaten. This will be St. Pierre's most dangerous fight in my opinion because he likes to go to the ground. Georges' wrestling has shut down all contenders pretty easlily but going to the ground with Shields is like standing in the pocket and trading bombs with Rampage. Bad idea. GSP has excellent TDD but he's usually dominating the takedowns. Since St.Pierre's wrestling is so dominant, he should use a completely different strategy. GSP CANNOT let Jake get his hands on him or lock up in a clinch. St. Pierre should stay on the outside, use his superior footwork, keep cutting angles picking Shields apart like he did Koscheck. If Shields gets caught and dropped, GSP SHOULD NOT follow him to the ground and swarm unless Jake is really hurt. Hendo made that mistake, got mounted and dominated. GSP should keep it standing, push that overwhelming pace of his and keep landing brutal punches & kicks. GSP has one of the best superman punches in the game. Hopefully Jake has adjusted to the weight cut by now and he will be more dangerous than a python on the ground. Should be a top notch chessmatch...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Never ever should you say that a fighter who is undefeated since 2004 and holds wins over Hendo, Okami, Lawler and Kampmann is going to be an easy fight for GSP.


In this case you should! Because styles make fights.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I now believe GSP will push such a relentess pace on Shields that he'll begin to whittle by the 3rd round and as usual GSP will take the UD. However by the 4th you'll see GSP landing combos at will trying to get his first TKO victory in years.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> Never ever should you say that a fighter who is undefeated since 2004 and holds wins over Hendo, Okami, Lawler and Kampmann is going to be an easy fight for GSP.


Ditto!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Take a sport like boxing where the best of the best go 12 rounds. The difference in skill between #1 and #2 is very small, the slight edge makes a difference yet there is still a chance usually of an upset. The thing about mma is that the skill gap is insane, yes Jake hasn't lost since 2004, yes he beat Hendo and yes he has really good BJJ but GSP is overall in a completely different class. That skill gap is so large that I'd say GSP wins this fight 98 or 97% of the time.

It's going to look like amateur vs. pro out there, GSP's boxing, wrestling and most of all his speed are going to so overwhelmingly outclass Shields that after 1 round he will already be broken. Just watching their boxing practice is comical, GSP looks like he could go pro if he trained hard for a year, Shields looks like a complete beginner in comparison.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

rabakill said:


> Take a sport like boxing where the best of the best go 12 rounds. The difference in skill between #1 and #2 is very small, the slight edge makes a difference yet there is still a chance usually of an upset. The thing about mma is that the skill gap is insane, yes Jake hasn't lost since 2004, yes he beat Hendo and yes he has really good BJJ but GSP is overall in a completely different class. That skill gap is so large that I'd say GSP wins this fight 98 or 97% of the time.
> 
> It's going to look like amateur vs. pro out there, GSP's boxing, wrestling and most of all his speed are going to so overwhelmingly outclass Shields that after 1 round he will already be broken. Just watching their boxing practice is comical, GSP looks like he could go pro if he trained hard for a year, Shields looks like a complete beginner in comparison.


raise02:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...GSP is certainly not looking past Shields---AT ALL. Reading his comments on MMAweekly, Georges makes a compelling case to why Shields is so very dangerous. GSP stated that he's had his eyes on Jake for a long time. He knew that Shields was gonna beat Lawler as well as Hendo. Shields is a 4 to 1 underdog and St. Pierre is giving huge props to Jake saying he thinks Shields can beat every other opponent that Georges has beaten. This will be St. Pierre's most dangerous fight in my opinion because he likes to go to the ground. Georges' wrestling has shut down all contenders pretty easlily but going to the ground with Shields is like standing in the pocket and trading bombs with Rampage. Bad idea. GSP has excellent TDD but he's usually dominating the takedowns. Since St.Pierre's wrestling is so dominant, he should use a completely different strategy. GSP CANNOT let Jake get his hands on him or lock up in a clinch. St. Pierre should stay on the outside, use his superior footwork, keep cutting angles picking Shields apart like he did Koscheck. If Shields gets caught and dropped, GSP SHOULD NOT follow him to the ground and swarm unless Jake is really hurt. Hendo made that mistake, got mounted and dominated. GSP should keep it standing, push that overwhelming pace of his and keep landing brutal punches & kicks. GSP has one of the best superman punches in the game. Hopefully Jake has adjusted to the weight cut by now and he will be more dangerous than a python on the ground. Should be a top notch chessmatch...


Good analysis...I agree. GSP said Shields will be his toughest fight, and I don't think he was just hyping the fight - it sounded like he really believes it. We'll see.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes I cant believe how many people look at things by how they want it to be in association to their own group perception etc... and cant discern what the unbiased truth is. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah... is whats being said most of the time. 

If you think GSP is going to be this unstppable force easily mopping up the floor you are the same retard that keeps saying a guy like Diaz is going to loose. Wake up just because you and your other dumb a$$ friends get together and all dress the same doesnt mean GSP didnt get knocked the f#ck out by sorry a$$ Matt Serra. Bet you didnt see that coming. And thats not a much improved GSP in there thats a safe GSP in there. Now although I love his camp Shields is a boring fightere that I can do with out. But I'm not lost in some personal wonderland to the point I cant see its possible...highly...that sheilds pulls this out. Just feel the air country boys and I cant wait untill it happens simply top see a change in things...and to watch you make excuses.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Sometimes I cant believe how many people look at things by how they want it to be in association to their own group perception etc... and cant discern what the unbiased truth is. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah... is whats being said most of the time.
> 
> If you think GSP is going to be this unstppable force easily mopping up the floor you are the same retard that keeps saying a guy like Diaz is going to loose. Wake up just because you and your other dumb a$$ friends get together and all dress the same doesnt mean GSP didnt get knocked the f#ck out by sorry a$$ Matt Serra. Bet you didnt see that coming. And thats not a much improved GSP in there thats a safe GSP in there. Now although I love his camp Shields is a boring fightere that I can do with out. But I'm not lost in some personal wonderland to the point I cant see its possible...highly...that sheilds pulls this out. Just feel the air country boys and I cant wait untill it happens simply top see a change in things...and to watch you make excuses.


Well, the thing that GSP lost to Serra the way he did makes him such an unbeatable fighter these days.


----------



## anneyshaun (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what this ultimate fanzone access means on my ticket?


----------

